# Bees for sale



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Honey Bees For Sale -
We are moving and have decided to sell our bees and start over once we are settled. We have 3 hives. They're Russian bees. Good strong colonies. We purchased one of these hives this year in May and I've been very impressed with how well they are doing and how fast the colony has grown. We'll actually be harvesting a little honey from them this weekend. I expect all the hives to make honey during the fall honey flow as well. We harvested some honey last fall. It was a rich dark honey. Very good. We will sell the hives with a complete set up. Each will have a bottom, 2 brood boxes, a queen excluder, 2 supers and a top. We'll be asking what we have invested in them which is $350.00 each. Or we will sell all 3 hives together for $1000.We'll be ready to let them go this weekend after we harvest honey. If you are interested let me know. We are located in Segno, TX.

Thanks,
Jennifer
936 685 7240
936 223 6418

UPDATE: 1 hive sold


----------

